# Kayelle’s Greek Thighs



## Kayelle (Mar 22, 2018)

*Kayelle’s Greek Thighs with Orzo and Lemon.*


  By request..
  This is a delicious and easy skillet to oven dish. I use my high sided sauté pan. To duplicate this you will need *Cavender’s all purpose Greek seasoning, *easily found in grocery stores, and fresh lemons.





  4-6   chicken thighs, (bone in skin on) 
  2 cups Orzo
  2 1/2 cups chicken broth
  1/2 cup fresh lemon juice
  2-3 teaspoons of *Cavenders* Greek seasoning
  1/2  cup chopped fresh parsley
  1 thinly sliced lemon

  Season the thighs with Cavender’s seasoning, and brown in a large skillet. Remove the chicken and pour off the grease being careful to save the fond on the bottom. Add the orzo along with the broth and lemon  juice, scraping up the bits from the bottom of the pan.  Stir in the 2-3 teaspoons of Cavenders, along with the parsley and float the browned thighs on top, tucking in the lemon slices. 
  Transfer the skillet to a pre heated 375 degree oven for 30-40 min.
  We like spinach salad on the side.


----------



## blissful (Mar 22, 2018)

So sexy for a California Girl. ha ha


----------



## msmofet (Mar 22, 2018)

Just checked my grocery stores availability and they carry Cavender’s all purpose Greek seasoning. Went onto my list.


----------



## tenspeed (Mar 22, 2018)

Thank you.  On tonight's menu.


----------



## roadfix (Mar 22, 2018)

Awesome recipe!   I'm going to try this recipe for my father this weekend when I go visit him.  He's Greek and loves chicken thighs.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Mar 22, 2018)

This recipe has mouth watering deliciousness written all over it.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 22, 2018)

Thanks, Kayelle

It looks like an easy, inexpensive, healthy, _Ta-dah_ recipe!

I love a meal that goes into the oven while I put my feet up and enjoy a relaxing drink!


----------



## Cheryl J (Mar 22, 2018)

I can vouch for this!  

I made _Kay's Greek Inspired Chicken Thighs_ last week and it was delicious. The proportions of seasoning, orzo, broth, and oven timing was spot on - and when I stirred up the orzo for plating, it fluffed up *perfectly*. Will definitely make this again!


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 22, 2018)

This sounds, and looks, like a wonderful dish. I'll definitely be making it soon


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 22, 2018)

Thanks for the nice comments all! 

The recipe is obviously easy to break down and reduce the servings, but the leftovers are really good too. 
I'm thinking it would also be great with fish. Without skillet browning the fish, the fish and orzo would be oven done in 15-20 minutes I would think.
I love the mouth feel of the orzo made that way, and I'll make it that way again as a side for another protein.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Mar 22, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> Thanks for the nice comments all!
> 
> The recipe is obviously easy to break down and reduce the servings, but the leftovers are really good too.
> I'm thinking it would also be great with fish. Without skillet browning the fish, the fish and orzo would be oven done in 15-20 minutes I would think.
> I love the mouth feel of the orzo made that way, and I'll make it that way again as a side for another protein.




Howzabout b/s chicken thighs and Meyer Lemons KL? 
Would you figure 15-20 minutes for those too, after a quick browning?


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 22, 2018)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Howzabout b/s chicken thighs and Meyer Lemons KL?
> Would you figure 15-20 minutes for those too, after a quick browning?



Boneless, skinless thighs would work if that's all you have. Yep, I'd figure 15-20 for those.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Mar 22, 2018)

kayelle said:


> boneless, skinless thighs would work if that's all you have. Yep, i'd figure 15-20 for those.


----------



## Katie H (Mar 22, 2018)

Sounds delicious.  I'll plan to make these next week after a visit to the market.

On a side note....

I'm surprised that Bucky hasn't come around to ask about Kayelle's Greek arms and shoulders.  Just sayin'!


----------



## tenspeed (Mar 22, 2018)

Made it tonight.  Great stuff!  Thanks for posting this.

Next time, I'll reduce the orzo and broth by a third, though (and I thought it would be too much).  Too much left over.


----------



## caseydog (Mar 22, 2018)

I can't help thinking that _Kayelle's Greek Thighs_ should be followed with a dessert of _Schweddy Balls_. 

_For those not familiar, one of the top ten funniest SNL sketches of all time. _

CD


----------



## Katie H (Mar 22, 2018)

caseydog said:


> I can't help thinking that _Kayelle's Greek Thighs_ should be followed with a dessert of _Schweddy Balls_.
> 
> _For those not familiar, one of the top ten funniest SNL sketches of all time. _
> 
> CD




That was one of the funniest bits ever done by _Saturday Night Live!!_  No matter how many times I view it, I laugh until I nearly hurt.


----------



## msmofet (Mar 23, 2018)

I’ll have to make it with bone in/skin on chicken breasts.


----------



## caseydog (Mar 23, 2018)

Katie H said:


> That was one of the funniest bits ever done by _Saturday Night Live!!_  No matter how many times I view it, I laugh until I nearly hurt.



Yeah, I am amazed that they did it without any of them breaking character and laughing. 

CD


----------



## caseydog (Mar 23, 2018)

msmofet said:


> I’ll have to make it with bone in/skin on chicken breasts.



Ms. Mofet's skinny Greek breasts. Interesting. 

CD


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 23, 2018)

msmofet said:


> I’ll have to make it with *bone in/skin on chicken breasts.*



Gotcha MsM, not everyone likes the full fat chicken flavor of thighs. With this recipe they were cooked to 180 internal degrees at 30-40min. IMO, that's perfect for thigh meat, although it would be way overcooked with breasts.

I know that you know your way around a kitchen well, but for others I'd warn not to over cook the dish using breasts, keeping in mind the orzo should be done within 20 minutes or so. 
I'll be interested to hear how it turns out with breasts.


----------



## Janet H (Mar 23, 2018)

I love the title of this thread


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 23, 2018)

Janet H said:


> I love the title of this thread



Haaa...I should have called them Irish/German thighs.


----------



## dragnlaw (Mar 23, 2018)

Janet H said:


> I love the title of this thread



I absolutely agree!!  Every time I see the title I get the giggles.  

Point in fact I had to read the thread to see what it was about! Thought it might be another version of My Big Fat Greek Wedding!


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 8, 2018)

Can't believe it took me so long to remember this but - our first exchange student's last name is Deutschbein, which means German leg. He told us that when he was growing up, kids would tease him by calling him Russian arm and French foot


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 7, 2018)

I made this favorite again tonight, so thought I'd leave the pictures. I love having the leftover Orzo for serving with future dinners, like fish.


Out of the oven, and on the plate...


----------



## Cheryl J (Dec 7, 2018)

Mmmm....Delish!


----------

